# 3DS Graphics to Rival the PS3



## TigerCrossing (Jun 6, 2010)

Sauce

_IGN had something to say:
"Several developers that have experienced 3DS in its current form have reported, off the record, that it has processing capabilities that far exceed the Nintendo Wii and bring the device with abilities that are close to HD consoles such as PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360."_


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 6, 2010)

Like how the Wii was able to revolutionize gaming?
I love it when Nintendo makes jokes.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 6, 2010)

There's no way.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 6, 2010)

My ass.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 6, 2010)

What the *censored.3.0* ever. Impossible.


----------



## Smugleaf (Jun 6, 2010)

Hm.


----------



## Mino (Jun 6, 2010)

Before you immediately reject this idea as insanity, remember that a handheld processor needs to produce a smaller image than the typical current-gen console processor.  On top of that, we are now 6 years out from when the 360 was first designed.


----------



## Pear (Jun 6, 2010)

Bull *censored.2.0*. The graphics card alone of the PS3 and 360 are much larger than the entire Nintendo DS.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 6, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Bull *censored.2.0*. The graphics card alone of the PS3 and 360 are much larger than the entire Nintendo DS.


But it isn't the DS...

But if they do, I'll be surprised.


----------



## Pear (Jun 6, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, I'd expect it could be no larger than the DS to still be portable.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 6, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, imagine it become "Nintendo 3DS: Twice the screen size of a DSi XL."


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 6, 2010)

Like most everyone, I dismiss that article as bupkis. u_u

But I wish it were true...


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 6, 2010)

UR READIN IT RONG!

It can process as much information as a ps3 (roughly)

But it can't output images at the same resolution, and also it has to render the image twice for the 3D to come into effect so that also lessens it... 


All this comes from game developers who've appearently used the system, so don't be expectan any final fantasy thirteens on yer dee-ess'es kids!


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 6, 2010)

I believe it.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 6, 2010)

Nintendo has never had a system with any sort of graphical or processing power. Why would it start now?


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 6, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Before you immediately reject this idea as insanity, remember that a handheld processor needs to produce a smaller image than the typical current-gen console processor.  On top of that, we are now 6 years out from when the 360 was first designed.


Yup.  Furthermore, the article makes no mention of actual graphics... we're talking processors, not graphics cards.  The thing does sound like it packs a punch, though.


----------



## Zachary (Jun 6, 2010)

When *censored.3.0*ing pigs fly!


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 6, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Nintendo has never had a system with any sort of graphical or processing power. Why would it start now?


Umm?  Have you forgotten Nintendo's "now you're playing with power" slogan?   The NES, SNES, N64, and Gamecube were all competitive graphically.  The first three were actually the most powerful, main-stream consoles of their respective gens.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 6, 2010)

I hope so.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 6, 2010)

Don't mean to triple post, but -- if you ask me, I think the 3DS will have a similar architecture to the Wii/Gamecube, maybe a miniature Flipper unit, with particle effects and the like rivaling the 360/PS3 because of the smaller screen size.  Keep in mind, also, that 3D will likely require each image to be rendered twice.  That's pretty demanding in of itself.


----------



## Mino (Jun 6, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you already forgotten that Genesis does what Nintendon't?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 6, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess you got me there, but a handheld with more processing power then their premier console currently on the market? I don't see it happening. I'd be very impressed (and I'd probably get one) if it turns out true, though.


----------



## Micah (Jun 6, 2010)

Saw that a few days ago. Really hope it's true.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 6, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it sounds far-fetched, but their current console has been on the market since 2006.  Considering that the Wii is basically a glorified Gamecube, we're talking 10 year old technology here.  The reason Nintendo went for such an underpowered console was because they were struggling to stay competitive w/ Sony selling truckloads of PS2s.  They couldn't afford to take risks and instead released a console that looked high-tech, but wasn't.  They made their $$$, and a lot of that money went into R&D.

It will certainly be unlike Nintendo to take a loss on their hardware, though, so I'm fully expecting this thing to be $250, if not $300...

@ Mino - Don't forget blast processing


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 6, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gamecube? Graphically competitive? Have you ever played PS2 or Xbox?


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 6, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What market is nintendo aiming at??

If they want to stay competitive (albeit against their own products) this can't go higher than  220, but my money's on 190-200


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 6, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it is around that 2-300$ price range I think I'll pass.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 6, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Played both.  The PlayStation 2 is universally considered to be the weakest of the three consoles, although admittedly easier to develop for, while the Xbox is the most powerful.  The divide wasn't as striking as this gen with Wii and 360/PS3, though.  All three consoles outputted roughly equal graphical quality, at their peak.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 6, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I dunno man.  They **could** opt to take initial losses on the hardware.  I just don't see how a machine can pack so much horsepower and still sell for a mainstream price.  I'll probably bite if it's $250... day one if it's $200.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 6, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There would have to be some serious third party support for me to consider it.

Edit: Also, get rid of those *censored.3.0*ing Friend Codes. And a remake of Metroid Prime: Hunters. Hell yeah.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 6, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> There would have to be some serious third party support for me to consider it.
> 
> Edit: Also, get rid of those *censored.3.0*ing Friend Codes. And a remake of Metroid Prime: Hunters. Hell yeah.


Well, if the DS is anything to go by, there will be decent support... I think we'll see less shovelware because it will be more expensive to develop for the 3DS.  I dunno, I'm looking forward to seeing it in action... E3 is in, what, a week?


----------



## John102 (Jun 6, 2010)

I really don't care how much this will cost, as long as the bum up the price of the games dramatically or anything. The games are what getcha.


----------



## Zangy (Jun 6, 2010)

shut up nintendo i hate you


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 6, 2010)

I wonder if the 3DS will be like the DS, where Nintendo constantly releases new versions of it.


----------



## Zangy (Jun 6, 2010)

nintendo 4DS with smellovision coming 2011


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 6, 2010)

Still lets not forget that it said CLOSE to Xbox360 and PS3 not better...


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 6, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> I wonder if the 3DS will be like the DS, where Nintendo constantly releases new versions of it.


They will eventually, so I'll wait until it becomes 3DSi Lite or something.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 6, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyler. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or 3DSi lite XXL Ultra Edition


----------



## Nic (Jun 6, 2010)

All they want is the darn money.  They make the fancy stuff and make you constantly get the games.  Also it is highly impossible for a small hand-held to have the same graphics as a PS3 or 360.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 6, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> All they want is the darn money.  They make the fancy stuff and make you constantly get the games.


I'm pretty sure that's what all companies want. :T


----------



## Nic (Jun 6, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand that but every year Nintendo makes a hand-held that is only updated with higher quality or some new updates and you are paying the 200 bucks but the games are cheap.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Jun 6, 2010)

I have to say, this looks quite promising.  But given the fact that I've not seen Nintendo take a move like this, I'll have to take this with a grain of salt.

We'll see what they have to bring to the table at E3.  Can't wait!


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 6, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope they don't go that route again, but who am I kidding.  It's the way of the future.  I'm proud to say I still own the original DS, and have not upgraded to the Lite, i, or i XL.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 6, 2010)

Shouldn't the title of this topic be changed? IGN said nothing about it being a "rival to the PS3"


----------



## Micah (Jun 6, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only reason I upgraded to a Lite (last Christmas) was because my original DS broke. I don't see why people actually _bought_ multiple versions of the same system. >_<


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 6, 2010)

oh my goodness, new technology is able to rival 4 year old technology?
stop the *censored.3.0*ing presses.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because some people are collectors.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 7, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> All they want is the darn money.  They make the fancy stuff and make you constantly get the games.  Also it is highly impossible for a small hand-held to have the same graphics as a PS3 or 360.


Nintendo does like money, but they put alot of care into their stuff, whether you'd like to believe it or not.
Also, it's not impossible at all. I'd imagine the thought of a handheld with N64 graphics seemed impossible a while ago too, now we have the DS and PSP.


----------



## Micah (Jun 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they didn't make the other versions just for collectors.


----------



## VantagE (Jun 7, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha wow, guess I am not the only one who has the original DS. Still works great and is just missing paint from corners from over using so much. xD


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 7, 2010)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you keep yours in working condition?
I barely use my Lite and the hinge broke  ;-;


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 7, 2010)

Before that I had a regular one that broke, another regular one I lost, then a lite, then a DSi.
I still have the last two. I am NOT getting a DSiXL.

however if the 3DS has next gen graphics, then hell yes I'm getting one.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, they made them for _anyone_ who wants them. Besides, each and every DS upgrade was worth the purchase to me. _Especially_ the DSi XL. Those huge screens... <3


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 7, 2010)

tye. I think you need an intervention.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 7, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2010)

Vaati227 said:
			
		

> tye. I think you need an intervention.


Why? Because I buy the products I love?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Vaati227 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You spend $100+ on a product with only tiny diffrences to the last


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Virtual Boy was a failure (something rare to come from Nintendo), but you have to remember that it wasn't even a finished product. Gunpei Yokoi, its creator, didn't even want it to be released in the form that it was released in. Nintendo pushed for its premature release so they could focus on development of the Nintendo 64. If the Virtual Boy had been released after it was completed, maybe it wouldn't have failed so badly. Or maybe it wouldn't have made much difference. Either way, it's just one failure among many successes. Every company has its mistakes, anyway.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're talking about the DSi XL, it was $189.99, and worth every cent. Those 4.2-inch screens... I tell you, once you go XL, you don't go back. I don't know how I'm gonna be able to play the 3DS since its screens won't be as big as the DSi XL's. XD


----------



## VantagE (Jun 7, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk, not drop it... It really doesnt get a whole lot of use out of it except for vacations or there is a certain game I want to play. Don't know what to tell ya, some things just break for no good or apparent reason. Ive heard that the hinges on on the lite tend to break easier for some reason.


----------



## Smugleaf (Jun 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 3DS's screen is supposed to be around 4 inches, the DSi XL's screen is 4.2 inches.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2010)

Smugleaf said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you hear that? I've only heard that it won't be as big as the DSi XL's screens. I guess I could handle a loss of .2 inches, lol.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 7, 2010)

I read somewhere that the DSi could technically pull off close to the ps3 if you know... you heavily hacked it...

It actually makes sense whats rumlured to be done, to make the graphics stereoscopic 3D nintendo put 2 graphics cards in there which could pull off a combined resolution close to the ps3...

But half of that will be lost in the upscaling, and i doubt you'd be able to manipulate it so you could run a higher resolution in 3D...

So its back to 'slightly better than wii'


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 7, 2010)

Nobody on TBT understands the term "waste."


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Nobody on TBT understands the term "waste."


What are you calling a "waste"?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 7, 2010)

VantagE said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's true. Happened to two people I know with DS lites. :<


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't understand how you guys break consoles like that.  Cracked hinges?  What do you do, rip the clamshell open?


----------



## VantagE (Jun 8, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I don't understand how you guys break consoles like that.  Cracked hinges?  What do you do, rip the clamshell open?


Its just mainly with the Lites I think, I work at GameStop and someone who bought a brand new one came in shortly after to replace it, all they did was open it and the hinge cracked... I have been hearing more about it lately with the Lites... weird...


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 8, 2010)

The DS has good games, but I'm not impressed about the reliability of the consoles. My regular DS's top screen just fell off one day, my brothers DS's top screen almost fell off, and the whole thing quit working. My DS lite's L and R buttons don't work right, and my brothers first DS lite's hinges cracked and quit working.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 8, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PS2 did not have better graphics than Gamecube.  XBox yes.  The Gamecube was graphically competitive enough.


----------



## VantagE (Jun 8, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> The DS has good games, but I'm not impressed about the reliability of the consoles. My regular DS's top screen just fell off one day, my brothers DS's top screen almost fell off, and the whole thing quit working. My DS lite's L and R buttons don't work right, and my brothers first DS lite's hinges cracked and quit working.


I still have the original DS, everything still works great mwauhahaha!


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 9, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> The DS has good games, but I'm not impressed about the reliability of the consoles. My regular DS's top screen just fell off one day, my brothers DS's top screen almost fell off, and the whole thing quit working. My DS lite's L and R buttons don't work right, and my brothers first DS lite's hinges cracked and quit working.


I extremely disagree with your circumstances. The reliability is great for me. Nothing has happened to any of my Nintendo handhelds/consoles. The problem is the way _you_ are handling them. -_-


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 9, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Tyler. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. I take good care of the consoles. They just seem to break down easily for ME.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 9, 2010)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Tyler. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same.  I haven't played it in a while though.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 9, 2010)

OK, so... I am really excited about this thing.   I'm hoping there is a leak or two in the days leading up to E3!  Also, apparently third parties have been given the green light to post press releases about 3DS games the first day of E3, **before** Nintendo's conference...


----------



## AndyB (Jun 9, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OK, so... I am really excited about this thing.   I'm hoping there is a leak or two in the days leading up to E3!  Also, apparently third parties have been given the green light to post press releases about 3DS games the first day of E3, **before** Nintendo's conference...


That's a little cheeky, before Nintendo's one at least.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 9, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's also completely like something nintendo would do...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 10, 2010)

If this meets the expectations I will eat the peanuts out of my own *censored.2.0*.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 10, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> If this meets the expectations I will eat the peanuts out of my own *censored.2.0*.


If that happens, you better stream it.


----------



## John102 (Jun 10, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, the hinges on mine broke, otherwise I'd still have the original silver DS Phat.


----------



## VantagE (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it look really worn down around the edges and the buttons? Cause mine seriously does... haha.


----------

